# Rabbit hunt



## Hoyt Hunter5 (Feb 28, 2009)

We are getting snow right now and there is a 90% chance they will call school tomorrow. So I am planing to going rabbit hunt with a friend tomorrow. It will be around 20-25 degrees tomorrow, do you guys think the rabbits will be out or in their holes?


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

Im guessing in their holes or close to them. We're supposed to have 6-10 inches of snow and thats pretty deep for rabbits to move around through, unless a crusty layer forms on top. I would concentrate on brush piles tomorrow. I went 2/3 out of brush piles near me on Sunday.. good luck!


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm with sport. 6 -10" of snow and the wind is suposed to be blowing hard tomorrow, but you know for sure you won't see any sitting in the house!!


----------



## Hoyt Hunter5 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well you guys were right, no rabbits out to day. It was hard walking in almost a foot of snow. There was no rabbit tracks, but we did see some deer tracks.


----------



## ngheen (Apr 1, 2009)

with all this snow rabbits aren't goin far from holes, give it a few days to settle.


----------

